# Oakley's Holiday Dress/Puppia & Her Snuggle Sack! :)



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oakley loves her new dress for Christmas (she is one of those chis happier wearing clothes...absolutely loves them and gets SO excited when I get them out for her).



















































She also got a winter Puppia, size small, in the wine snowflake pattern. It looks darker in the pictures than it is, but its more of a burgundy wine color than a red if anyone's wondering. There is about 3/4" inch overlap of extra velcro but I can get it snug enough it fits her well (regular small puppia step ins are too big for her).










she seems to like it.










Let me sleeeep momma! Shown here with her blue hearts snuggle sack that we ordered from Heather/Zoey's Mom... It is great!










Having a chew on her treat I gave her










Hiding in the depths of her snuggle bag...she LOVES these.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

oakley you little star you!! LOVE the dress and the puppia is to die for


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> oakley you little star you!! LOVE the dress and the puppia is to die for


Did Honey's harnesses get there yet!? Its been like at least a week!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Did Honey's harnesses get there yet!? Its been like at least a week!


Not yet!! I think we shouldnt panic until its been 2 weeks 
But dont worry I will let you know as soon as they arrive and post heaps of pics


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Not yet!! I think we shouldnt panic until its been 2 weeks
> But dont worry I will let you know as soon as they arrive and post heaps of pics


Yeah, at 2 weeks I will start to wonder! Although it just took over 2 weeks for something to get here to me from the UK, and that's closer than AUS so we'll see I guess? I wish they'd hurry, they are really cute


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Yeah, at 2 weeks I will start to wonder! Although it just took over 2 weeks for something to get here to me from the UK, and that's closer than AUS so we'll see I guess? I wish they'd hurry, they are really cute


I know! I am heaps excited to get them, but they will get here, I ordered a pink crate for my car 3 weeks ago from the US and its still no here, so not sure,,,, some times the post just takes a bit longer, You never know what Monday might bring!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

its official when I die I want to come back as one of your chis lol


Oakley looks soo sweet in her holiday dress also loving the puppia & of course love the snuggle bed I soo want that one!! I love those hearts


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oakley looks beautiful in her new dress! I love the SS, and looks like she does too!  I really love that Puppia too! Cute pics!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> its official when I die I want to come back as one of your chis lol
> 
> 
> Oakley looks soo sweet in her holiday dress also loving the puppia & of course love the snuggle bed I soo want that one!! I love those hearts


Ha ha ha  Well they are spoiled but its because I can't find anything to buy for me here so I buy them stuff instead  That and Oakley is still reaping the benefits of my guilt shopping spree post her surgery


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I swear Oakley is waaay luckier than paris hilton's chi. *No way* is that dog living better than miss oakely. :laughing: Her harness and dress are LOVELY! As is her snuggle sack!! I swear when you have kids they are gonna be the luckiest babies on the planet if this is any indication of the pampering and love they will get. :love1:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oakley is so beautiful! She looks fabulous in her Christmas dress. What a supermodel!  
The Puppia and Tiger Dreamz bed are fab too!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

OMG that dress is SOOOOOOOOO cute! She looks stunning, and you can tell she likes wearing clothes, what a sweetheart. Love the harness too. She looks so cute in the hearts sack as well, nice & snuggly (I need a heart one for Zoey), what a spoiled girl (deserving as well she's so darn cute!). How is she doing after her surgery? Is she still itching to get at her incision?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> OMG that dress is SOOOOOOOOO cute! She looks stunning, and you can tell she likes wearing clothes, what a sweetheart. Love the harness too. She looks so cute in the hearts sack as well, nice & snuggly (I need a heart one for Zoey), what a spoiled girl (deserving as well she's so darn cute!). How is she doing after her surgery? Is she still itching to get at her incision?


The stitches came out yesterday which was a relief, they said the cone could go away (yay!). She did lick the dickens out of it and get any scabbing on the inciscion off but it still looks OK. Will be glad when its more fully healed but she's chilled out about it a bit now that the stitches are gone which is a huge relief! *phew*! SO...2 more weeks of strict cage rest followed by 2 10 min walks per day for the first week, and 3 15 min walks per day the 2nd week and then they said she should be OK to be left to her own devices again.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Great dress Oakley


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

What a perfect little model! Such a cute dress! She is adorable!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Oakly is adorable and she knows it! OMG I love that harness. Where did you get it?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

omg that bed! Did Zoey's mom make it?

It's a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e. As is miss Oakley. You can tell she knows she's got you right where she wants you!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ness♥Bella;781026 said:


> Oakly is adorable and she knows it! OMG I love that harness. Where did you get it?


It's a puppia brand harness -- they have them on ebay and in some online dog shops  its the snowflake one.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> omg that bed! Did Zoey's mom make it?
> 
> It's a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e. As is miss Oakley. You can tell she knows she's got you right where she wants you!


No she sells them though  They are GREAT!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> omg that bed! Did Zoey's mom make it?
> 
> It's a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e. As is miss Oakley. You can tell she knows she's got you right where she wants you!


I WISH I could make them that nice  I do make snuggle bags but out of fleece. The one Oakley is in is a Tiger Dreamz Trundle Bed, I can get them for a really good price and pass it on to others, info on how to get one/patterns etc: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/56155-tiger-dreamz-trundle-beds.html (I am adding them to my online store....but am selling at a discount to Chi People)


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh wow pretty! I will have to consider that too. I made a couple makeshift "snugglebags" for my kids and they aren't super thrilled by them so i'll have to think about it. I wonder if they'd snuggle in 1 tigerdreamz they usually share the same bed, i'd hate for them to fight over it.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey & Ziva share a Tiger Dreamz right now and Zoey usually likes her beds all to herself.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oakley looks fabulous in her xmas dress. I love the color and design on her puppia to!
Lovely pics of such a sweet little gal!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

as always little Miss Oakley looks like a little princess :love7: , such a pretty dress.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What a darling she is! And she really knows how to pose for her pics 
Her new goodies are really cute!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i love everythin! its all so christmasy! hehehe  oh oakley u doll :albino:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG Oakley you look absolutely adorable in your dress! I love it how cute is that! She's so so cute!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O my goodness! Look at her posing! The dress is beautiful, and Im really tempted to order those snowflake/fur puppias now. Although Im not sure what Id use them for, mine refuse to go on walks when its cold and snowy. 
Its nice to see Oakley looking so well, how much longer does she have to go on her cage rest?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ohhhh kristi I def want it tee hee glad I didn't order a medium!! Ohhhh lotus grow I like you match your sister

Hopefully your other package will arrive soon too!!!'n


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oakley looks stunning in her little dress. Love her bed to! I can't believe the size difference in the fleece lined puppias. I think one in the small size would fit pixie if it fits oakley so well. I think a little spending spree is in order. 

Oakley looks the picture of health btw xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> i love everythin! its all so christmasy! hehehe  oh oakley u doll :albino:


Woof! Thanks Pidge!



Dragonfly said:


> OMG Oakley you look absolutely adorable in your dress! I love it how cute is that! She's so so cute!


Thank you   



Reese and Miley said:


> O my goodness! Look at her posing! The dress is beautiful, and Im really tempted to order those snowflake/fur puppias now. Although Im not sure what Id use them for, mine refuse to go on walks when its cold and snowy.
> Its nice to see Oakley looking so well, how much longer does she have to go on her cage rest?


She doesn't go for many walks in the cold/snow either, and none right now b'c she's on cage rest...ha...but I got it anyway. We'll use it when it's chillier out, I'm sure, before and after snow is gone.



Daisydoo said:


> Ohhhh kristi I def want it tee hee glad I didn't order a medium!! Ohhhh lotus grow I like you match your sister
> 
> Hopefully your other package will arrive soon too!!!'n


Yeah I think the medium would be tooooo big for Daisy. These run a LITTLE smaller than the regular smalls, but not much IMO. So u need 2 smalls then? The store I got them from for $23/free shipping only has 3 smalls left I think.



rache said:


> Oakley looks stunning in her little dress. Love her bed to! I can't believe the size difference in the fleece lined puppias. I think one in the small size would fit pixie if it fits oakley so well. I think a little spending spree is in order.
> 
> Oakley looks the picture of health btw xx


The sizing this year isn't as different, at least not for this one I don't think ?? I mean, it runs small enough it will fit Oakley well, wheras the regular smalls just are too big unless I add extra velcro -- but you can easily do that if you get it and its too big for Pixie :-D Hahaha we are all so bad and go buy things once we see what each other's got. Its funny.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Eee! Oh my goodness, is Oakley a doll or what?! :love5: I love love love that dress on her, well I just love her full stop haha. She looks so precious, what a gorgeous little dress that is! So pretty! Love the snowflake harness too, love the color on her. And yay for snuggle bag pics! She looks so cozy in there. Roo loves hers so much too, as you know. (Pip actually went in last night a couple times with her btw! Finally! hehe) Thank so much for sharing the pics, Kristi. Made my day seeing that little cutie pie!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

love it all ! she looks so pretty in her dress 

love the cuddle sacks!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

you are beautiful miss thing.........


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

What a lucky little girl to get such nice things, she is beautiful in her new dress


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh...Oakley looks like a little princess in all of her beautiful things. Love the harness. How much does she weigh. I want to get Ivy and Fern one but not sure about the sizing. She is such a pretty, pretty girl 

Lori


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhhhh...Oakley looks like a little princess in all of her beautiful things. Love the harness. How much does she weigh. I want to get Ivy and Fern one but not sure about the sizing. She is such a pretty, pretty girl
> 
> Lori


She's 3.5 lbs but ALL chest (her chest is 11")...the regular puppia smalls are just too big for her, but the little extra fluff makes these work for her. There's a little extra velcro leftover but not bad  I love the harness, it's so cozy.


----------

